# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Trasformazione di cooperativa in srl

## vincenzo.mina

Una Cooperativa di Produzione e Lavoro ,  
attualmente , a differenza di prima, non produce più ma 
si occupa esclusivamente della vendita della merce in magazzino ( prodotta precedentemente) .
Teoricamente , una volta venduti i prodotti in magazzino ( o se fosse possibile anche adesso), 
vorrebbero trasformare la cooperativa in una Società di Capitali .
Tale operazione, fermo restando la volontà di tutti i soci, è giuridicamente possibile?
L'intento dei soci della Cooperativa, è quello di evitare che i Beni Immobili ( di proprietà dei soci stessi)
non vadino al "Fondo delle Cooperative"
Grazie per le delucidazioni che mi fornirete.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

tecnicamente è fattibile (a seguito delle riforma del diritto societario del 2003), a condizione che la cooperativa non sia di mutualità prevalente (art.2545 decies: _Le società cooperative diverse da quelle a mutualità prevalente possono deliberare, con il voto favorevole di almeno la metà dei soci della cooperativa, la trasformazione in una società del tipo previsto dal titolo V, capi II, III, IV, V, VI e VII, o in consorzio._).  
Ad ogni modo, nel momento in cui effettui la trasformazione, devi devolvere lo stesso il patrimonio al fondo delle cooperative (art.2545 undecies: _La deliberazione di trasformazione devolve il valore effettivo del patrimonio, dedotti il capitale versato e rivalutato e i dividendi non ancora distribuiti, eventualmente aumentato fino a concorrenza dell'ammontare minimo del capitale della nuova società, esistenti alla data di trasformazione, ai fondi mutualistici per la promozione e lo sviluppo della cooperazione_). Questo perché il soggetto giuridico continua ad esistere, è la sola cooperativa che va a cessare. E pertanto, ai fini del fondo mutualistico, è come se la cooperativa venisse cessata.

----------

